
Show HN: Flipt – an open-source feature flag solution - bullcitydev
https://github.com/markphelps/flipt
======
bizzleDawg
I'm amazed by how much you've achieved with this project! I thought it was 2
months worth of work until I looked at your blog, but even to have managed
this in spare time over a couple of years is amazing.

The only thing I can think to suggest by way of improvement is some fairly
prominent examples of the kinds of segmentation you can do with Flipt.

Do you see this being used for A/B testing as part of a pro version?

~~~
bullcitydev
Thank you! Yeah I rebased my git commits to clean things up and get rid of
some silly mistakes.. although now I kind of wish I hadn't so the commit
history told the full story.

I agree I need some better examples/documentation on how to do A/B/n
segmentation. Will work on that ASAP.

Thanks again for the feedback!

------
edoceo
Wow! I was just working on something very similar, (go+riotjs) after
frustration with LaunchDarkly. Encourage you to offer paid SaaS

~~~
bullcitydev
Thanks! I have heard the feedback from others as well. I think that will be
the next thing I do with Flipt, as well as support more traditional RDBMS'.

May I ask what specifically you found frustration with LaunchDarkly?

~~~
edoceo
The one I was working on used PG for storage, redis for caching.

I paid for some tier, didn't like off-prem, v1 didn't have vairant (was bool
only), upgrade to v2 was bumpy, their php-client did some odd stuff
(background shell_exec) the support didn't even know about.

CEO was nice enough, refunded some of my money.

------
yshay1
Looks nice, very easy to setup/run and the documentation is clean and
detailed. Tweek ([https://git.io/tweek](https://git.io/tweek)), our own open
source feature manager shares many of the concepts and architecture.

------
NicoJuicy
The solution seems very polished! Nice work!

\-- offtopic: I'm working on something similar as well, but Toggles/Feature
flags is "one of the parts" of the solution ( it's more a full blown
development tool for handling settings, centralized services (eg. e-mail) and
much more -> Eg. a support tool with forms which can be prepared by devs)

It's currently only dotnet ( and MVC) based though, but it's working.

------
pplonski86
I like the service. I've seen that you are going to ofer paid version. How are
you going to keep two repositories (open source and pro) in sync?

~~~
bullcitydev
That is a very good question and something I have been struggling with. Do you
have any ideas?

I know that it has been done (ex: Sidekiq has OSS, Pro and Enterprise
versions).

My thought was to maintain a private fork for the pro version and continuously
merge in changes from the OSS version, as well as add back any features into
the OSS version that could be beneficial to everyone from the pro version.

But this does sound messy.. would love to know how others have done this in
the past.

~~~
_frkl
Not sure how well that'd work in your situation, but maybe you could license
the pro parts with one of the licensezero (
[https://licensezero.com](https://licensezero.com) ) licenses. That would
disallow use of your software (or the parts of it you choose) with either
closed source software, or in a commercial setting (depending on the license
you pick).

It would mean more work spelling all that out to your users, but you would
make up for it by not having to hide/separate code as much. You'd have to be
comfortable with 'showing all your code though.

~~~
bullcitydev
Interesting.. I've never heard of licensezero. Will check it out this weekend.
Thanks for the tip!

------
dabeeeenster
We also recently open sourced our internal feature flag tool Bullet Train:
[https://github.com/SolidStateGroup/bullet-train-
api](https://github.com/SolidStateGroup/bullet-train-api)

Would welcome any feedback.

------
majkinetor
This looks awesome. Thank you, great work.

~~~
bullcitydev
Thank you!

